# KoOlina Concert



## jsfletch (Sep 17, 2014)

Just curious if any tuggers are staying at the KoOlina Marriott TS Friday and Sat. During the Japanese boys concert. Sounds like it will be a very crowded, noisy and dusty site. I've read they think they'll have 15000 people per concert. Can't imagine 15000 people on the property between the Beach Villas and the TS.


----------



## frank808 (Sep 17, 2014)

It will be crazy.  Modified exit from the resort through the access road.  No shuttle service available from 12:30 pm till 11:00 pm.  Longboards will not have hawaiian music for friday and saturday.  Limited access on the pathways between lagoon 3 and lagoon 2 as there will be fireworks at the end of each concert.

It will be loud.  Was at naia pool yesterday and they were doing sound checks for a few hours.  It was loud and you could here the voice bounce off of naia tower.  

Also lots of japanese tourists staying at mko and aulani.  From what I understand most of the island is sold out for this weekend.  Definitely sold out at  marriott, aulani and ihilani.


----------



## larryallen (Sep 17, 2014)

Will be fun to have some excitement there. Would have been a great week to rent your unit for premium dollars I bet!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 17, 2014)

larryallen said:


> Will be fun to have some excitement there. Would have been a great week to rent your unit for premium dollars I bet!



Now that's funny - my husband and I were just saying that we'd be *horrified* if we unwittingly booked our resort for this week, only to show up and find it swamped with boy band fans!


----------



## LisaH (Sep 18, 2014)

Is this a one-time event, or going to be annual?


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 18, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Now that's funny - my husband and I were just saying that we'd be *horrified* if we unwittingly booked our resort for this week, only to show up and find it swamped with boy band fans!



I agree with Denise! Not my idea of paradise!


----------



## frank808 (Sep 18, 2014)

LisaH said:


> Is this a one-time event, or going to be annual?



So far it is only a one time event.   Although the amount of money and taxes this concert is generating there is talk of trying to get a group here every other year.
Originally this was supposed to be held in waikiki. About 45 days ago the venue was changed to koolina.  That is what info i got from koolina letter to guests.


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 18, 2014)

That's just crazy. I'd not want to be at Mko right now!


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 18, 2014)

frank808 said:


> So far it is only a one time event.   Although the amount of money and taxes this concert is generating there is talk of trying to get a group here every other year.
> 
> Originally this was supposed to be held in waikiki. About 45 days ago the venue was changed to koolina.  That is what info i got from koolina letter to guests.




Sounds like it was too big for the lawn at HHV.  We had fun watching a crazy Japanese show there, and a filming of 5-0.

The stage is as big as a football field.


----------



## jsfletch (Sep 18, 2014)

Frank: thx for the pic of the sound stage. Looks like it backs up against the Beach Villas so the sound will be partially directed at the TS. Wonder if some in the TS will have a great view of the concert. Still can't imagine 15000 people in this venue. I've heard they can't bring seats and will be provided with a seat cushion. The dust has got to be overwhelming. Glad I'm not there right now.


----------



## LisaH (Sep 18, 2014)

I found this map on the web. Still have a hard time imagine 15K people on that little strip of land between MKO and Beach Club Villas. Glad that I am not there...


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 18, 2014)

On the one hand I'd be thinking like some of you that this would be a PIA if we were looking for peace and quiet and didn't know about this before booking, but on the other it would be kind of cool to be there for a one-off event.

What I can't figure out is how old these "boys" are because I'm reading that this "boy band" assembled on a cruise 15 years ago!  15 years is a long time in teeny-bopper years!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 18, 2014)

I think "Boy Band" describes a genre, rather then the age of the band members.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 18, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I think "Boy Band" describes a genre, rather then the age of the band members.



I was thinking that most of the bands in the genre have a short shelf-life but this one must be as popular as NKOTB or NSYNC, probably?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 18, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> I was thinking that most of the bands in the genre have a short shelf-life but this one must be as popular as NKOTB or NSYNC, probably?



I have no idea - aren't they a Japanese band?


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 18, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I have no idea - aren't they a Japanese band?



YouTube - JPop Top

Yeah, and you can definitely see some NKOTB- and NYSYN-like influence.  I can see why the teeny-boppers love them; my 20-something daughter would probably love them!


----------



## LisaH (Sep 18, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> What I can't figure out is how old these "boys" are because I'm reading that this "boy band" assembled on a cruise 15 years ago!  15 years is a long time in teeny-bopper years!



This is their 15th anniversary concert. They are in their early 30s. See here for references.


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 18, 2014)

Crowded parking, traffic problems, restricted areas, loud music, 15,000 excited fans.......
so glad I'm not there!!


----------



## Johnsp (Sep 20, 2014)

*Arashi Pic*

Picture of the Arashi concert from the Kona Tower MKO tonight. TV news said there were over 15,000 there.


----------



## Johnsp (Sep 20, 2014)

*Arashi Pic*

Picture before sundown.


----------



## marileehaire (Sep 20, 2014)

Our daughter lives a few miles from the Marriott Ko Olina. We (and she) have been there many times. She shared that this has been a total nightmare for the Marriott guests and folks in the neighborhood, and that they are complaining loudly. Who can blame them? Check out the news link below. I, too, would be irate if I had used my yearly timeshare interest, paid for airfare, etc., only to be assaulted by the noise and crowds when I arrived for my vacation!  

Check out the news link below.


Hotel guests complain about Arashi Concert:

http://www.kitv.com/news/hotel-guests-complain-about-arashi-concert/28164628


----------



## marileehaire (Sep 20, 2014)

Holy cow!! Here's another news link. . .


http://khon2.com/2014/09/19/arashi-storms-into-hawaii-bringing-with-it-millions-in-tourism-dollars/


----------



## larryallen (Sep 21, 2014)

Seems like a good summary as to the why and why it's not all bad:


_Tourism officials expect up to $25 million in visitor spending and a half-a-million dollars was spent to make this event happen, which was originally planned five years ago._

_“There’s 100,000 people that purchased theater tickets to watch the concert back in Japan,” said Mike McCartney of the Hawaii Tourism Authority. “That’s just to give you an example of the band’s exposure in Japan.”

For resort area businesses like the Pizza Corner, the added crowds means a lot of dough.

“This event means we get to double, or even triple, our revenue,” said executive chef Jerome LaSorba, “and we get to promote our world-famous poke pizza.”_


----------



## marileehaire (Sep 21, 2014)

larryallen said:


> Seems like a good summary as to the why and why it's not all bad:
> 
> 
> _Tourism officials expect up to $25 million in visitor spending and a half-a-million dollars was spent to make this event happen, which was originally planned five years ago._
> ...



But couldn't this event have been held in the Waikiki area that is already a zoo?? They brought boatloads of concert-goers in by bus from the Honolulu/Waikiki area. It just seems a shame to destroy the quiet that is the Ko Olina area for an event like this. I know that I'd be upset if I'd saved and planned for a week of vacation, only to have it ruined by an event such as 
this--not only the 2 nights of concert itself, but the set-up, sound checks, and tear down. Just saying. . .


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 21, 2014)

larryallen said:


> Seems like a good summary as to the why and why it's not all bad:
> 
> 
> _Tourism officials expect up to $25 million in visitor spending and a half-a-million dollars was spent to make this event happen, which was originally planned five years ago._
> ...





lablover said:


> ... I know that I'd be upset if I'd saved and planned for a week of vacation, only to have it ruined by an event such as
> this--not only the 2 nights of concert itself, but the set-up, sound checks, and tear down. Just saying. . .



If this event had this much lead time in it's planning I would think that anyone wanting to visit the area could have and should have been able to find out about it and plan accordingly.

It's very important to look into events being planned in you vaca destination to either follow them or avoid them.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 21, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> If this event had this much lead time in it's planning I would think that anyone wanting to visit the area could have and should have been able to find out about it and plan accordingly.
> 
> It's very important to look into events being planned in you vaca destination to either follow them or avoid them.



It pays to read the whole thread:





> About *45 days ago the venue was changed to koolina*.



Most people cannot change a trip to Hawaii 45 days out.


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 21, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> It pays to read the whole thread:
> 
> Most people cannot change a trip to Hawaii 45 days out.



Yep, that wasn't in the post I quoted but I see it in a different post.  That does make it nearly  impossible to make changes.

I wouldn't like the noise for the set up but I would go with it and try to enjoy the people having fun at the concert.


----------



## marileehaire (Sep 21, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> Yep, that wasn't in the post I quoted but I see it in a different post.  That does make it nearly  impossible to make changes.
> 
> I wouldn't like the noise for the set up *but I would go with it and try to enjoy the people having fun at the concert.*




All 15,000 of them???


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 22, 2014)

I think its awful that they moved the venue there 45 days out. People save so long for their Hawaiian vacations. To have it ruined is awful. I hope that folks complain loudly.


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 22, 2014)

lablover said:


> All 15,000 of them???



Yep, there's nothing like a large crowd of people enjoying themselves.  Since you can't do anything about it you might as well try to find a way to enjoy it if you can.

I like most live music anyhow and even though it's not the kind I'd seek out, I would have a good time just being there.  I'd be taking pictures all the while and letting everyone know that I was a part of that party.

Others would probably prefer to sit in their room with cotton in their ears and complain to anyone who would listen, but what fun is that?


----------



## marileehaire (Sep 22, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> Yep, there's nothing like a large crowd of people enjoying themselves.  Since you can't do anything about it you might as well try to find a way to enjoy it if you can.
> 
> I like most live music anyhow and even though it's not the kind I'd seek out, I would have a good time just being there.  I'd be taking pictures all the while and letting everyone know that I was a part of that party.
> 
> Others would probably prefer to sit in their room with cotton in their ears and complain to anyone who would listen, but what fun is that?



Different strokes for different folks, but that's not MY idea of a relaxing Hawaiian vacation.


----------



## larryallen (Sep 22, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> Yep, there's nothing like a large crowd of people enjoying themselves.  Since you can't do anything about it you might as well try to find a way to enjoy it if you can.
> 
> I like most live music anyhow and even though it's not the kind I'd seek out, I would have a good time just being there.  I'd be taking pictures all the while and letting everyone know that I was a part of that party.
> 
> Others would probably prefer to sit in their room with cotton in their ears and complain to anyone who would listen, but what fun is that?



I agree. It's an experience. Life is short. Enjoy.


----------



## mamadot (Sep 22, 2014)

*boy band*

We were there from Sept. 10-17 on a girls vacation. It was so exciting watching the building of the concert venue. We saw what they said was the band being helicoptered in for rehearsal. The neon lights were fabulous. It was the talk of the town. We were sorry we had to leave before the big event. 
Reading the paper it said every tour bus on the island had been rented. I believe they plan to bus concert goers in if possible.
We were at Ko Olina when Obama came out for a meeting and the streets were closed for the time he was there. Ko Olina posted infor everywhere that you would not be able to past the guard station between xxx hours.  No problem we were prepared.  The local businesses were packed.  

Should I add we were 3 ladies in our early 60's and wished we had booked longer to see it all!!
Still young at heart!


----------



## frank808 (Sep 22, 2014)

Sorry so late to report.  But the concert was great for hawaii tourism and economy.  I will say that the concert was done by 9:00 and noise wise it was pretty quiet by 10:30 pm.  I would not have liked to be trying to get out of koolina after 9pm on concert days.  I watched the traffic jam from the parking lot all the way to the exit from koolina.  Here is my personal observations:

Goods:
Pretty well organized
Had a lot of event personnel with police to direct traffic and pedestrians
Concert was kind of neat
Koolina by 1pm day of concert was getting busy
I did not feel to inconvenienced by concert as MKO told us when the concert would start and end.  Just plan around it.  I had to leave resort by 2pm and made sure to not come back before 6pm and it was no problem driving in and out.
Made the resort area night a little more exciting.  Could be good or bad depending on person.  I thought it was a nice change where everynight it is so quiet at koolina.
Lots of staff to deal with rubbish
Again hawaii got great exposure and a shot in economy during a slow time
During concert I talked to a few guests using the grills with me and everyone down there did not say the concert ruined their vacation
Cons:
Adjust the traffic pattern.  It was good but there was some stupid mistakes like lining the buses up in one lane.  Why not stage them on the other side where they blocked traffic off?
MKO needed more security.  By 3pm the grounds at MKO where overtaken by concert goers looking for a place to eat and use the restrooms.
Had a longer fireworks show!

All in all I for one would like it if there was some event like this every couple of years.  Brings some excitement to this quiet development and the added stimulus to the economy is great.


----------



## mamadot (Sep 23, 2014)

*KO olina*

Thanks for the update Frank808. As I said we were caught up in the excitement as they were setting up.  The neon lights were great to see at night as the danced to the music. Concerts :whoopie:these days are very different from when I use to see the Beach Boys in the late 60's!!


----------



## chalucky (Oct 1, 2014)

*Marriott Ko Olina owners...your thoughts?*

I own at this resort....found this recent review on Redweek.
I think the way this was handled shows exceptionally poor judgment by the GM...if I was there this week I would have been livid.

Anyone else think the GM should be asked to explain his decisions here?

*************************************************************
User: theresec26 
Posted: Sep 29, 2014 


Worst vacation experience imaginable. We were at Marriott’s Ko Olina Vacation Club from 9/14-9/21. We rented our timeshare vacation from an owner from RedWeek.com Unbeknownst to us, Marriott Ko Olina Beach Club was aware that the Arashi Japanese Boy Band would have a Premier Concert right in the middle of all Five Resorts including Marriott’s Ko Olina Beach Club Resort on Ko Olina’s property. There was no notification by Marriot Ko Olina Beach Club to any guest or owner prior to check-in, although Marriott was aware of this nightmare 45 days in advance. At least 45 days. Ko Olina, according to the Resort Manager, Bill Quieseng, "facilitated" this concert. The giant stage was placed in the middle of all Ko Olina Buildings, approximately 100 yards from our balcony. We arrived at night and had no idea what awaited us for the next Six days of our stay. 

We were awoken on Monday at 8:00 a.m. to the sound of music and sound checks amplified through our closed slider. The same obnoxious song played over and over on a loop. We were treated to the same creepy looping every morning and intermittently for Six days. Six days instead of Seven because WE LEFT the resort 24 hours EARLY. 

This was not the worst of what we were subjected to. Every guest on this “Marriott Resort" property was assaulted with the most intense noise pollution you could be subjected to, short of intentional psychological torture. The effect was the same. Every day for Six days, 12 hours per day, every inch of the property was consumed with incessant amplified sound checks that lasted for hours at full concert venue volume. Sounds like da da, bom bom bom, yah yah yah, etc., constantly. When the sound checks ended, intermittently, because they were every day, we were soon to be bombarded by strobe lights repeatedly streaming the balcony, slider and walls of our Marriott Resort room. What we thought was quite enough only gained momentum when the Japanese Stage Manager having to check thousands of strobe lights and video, repeatedly and methodically gave direction over the same PA system amplified at the same full volume as the sound checks. Constant direction being repetitively given to someone in Japanese at full amplified volume. He had a mind crushing habit of going, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, for about three seconds after every sentence. 

Again, this assault was inescapable anywhere from 8:00 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. In your room, beach, restaurants, even underwater. Literally underwater while snorkeling. Every person on this so-called "Marriott Resort” was infuriated. I've Never seen so many miserable people on vacation. The distress and visible frustration on every guest and owner face was something that will never be easily forgotten and easily describable by any of our photos or videos taken in the midst of constant suffering. 

The staff was completely unresponsive. Some were polite and apologized, although ALL of them denied any Marriott involvement. The party line was, “We have no control over this, had nothing to do with it, and you'll just have to deal with it." This is on Ko Olina property, mind you. 

On the 4th day, 9/17, the Resort Manager, Bill Quieseng sent a letter to each room describing how things would get worse on the days of the actual concert. Two days, Friday and Saturday, 15 to 20 thousand people being bussed in each day. Firetrucks, Police Cars, Taxis, Shuttles and 110 Buses were chartered to cram the two lanes in or out of the main intersection to the Marriott Resort. Any guest or owner staying at the Marriott Resort could not use shuttle service to and from restaurants and cars could barely move in or out of the Marriott Resort area. The letter stated that Ko Olina "facilitated" this monstrosity, and that they were "appreciative" of our "understanding". No apology. Ever. From anyone in charge. No compensation or solution to the horrific conditions people were subjected to was ever offered. In terms of hotel management and customer relations the Marriot Ko Olina Beach Club gets an F-, ...repeat the class. You all failed miserably. 

I eventually contacted KITV4 ABC News, submitted video from all over the property, and did an on-camera interview in our room. 4 other guests stopped the News Crew …….praying for the opportunity that someone might listen to their common distress…….and were interviewed on camera as well. It aired the night of the first concert. Although my name and image were broadcast across Oahu that night from my balcony at Marriott Ko Olina Beach Club, and I left a voicemail for Resort Manager, Bill Quieseng, I never heard a word. Nothing. This is an insult on top of the abuse we suffered. An absolute outrage. 

The Friday of the concert was about to prepare us for “things are about to get worse” show. The Marriott Resort was basically locked down for 12 hours. 110 buses. Roads closed. We were trapped. If we left the Marriott Resort, we could not get back in and staying on resort was just shy of giving us a nervous breakdown. At one point we hiked to a lagoon and tried to remove ourselves only to be told on the way back we would have to walk out to the front intersection and go around the entire five resort buildings to get back to our room. You see at this time they were bringing in the Fireworks to prepare us for the Shelling Effect we were about to endure. And if we didn’t think we might be in the middle of a war zone yet, they added plenty of helicopters to the spectrum. One poor retiree told us he was feeling Post Traumatic Stress from the Vietnam War because he could not tell the difference. 

For all of you considering this place, you can guess my advice. We have stayed at Marriott time shares on Maui and Kauai and had pleasant experiences. Those properties are nicer and the staff is much more friendly. 

My sister is an owner of Two timeshares and is trying to get us to buy. This will Never happen now, just on principle alone. Don’t waste your time on the 90 Minutes Sales Pitch, because this scenario could definitely happen to YOU, as it did many who bought-in thinking they would retire, relax and read a book by the Pool. Many were psychologically tortured day in and day out. If you think we are being dramatic, check out the interview by Channel 2 News with Eric Takahata of the Hawaiian Tourism Authority, “We have some surprises for everyone next year as well.” 

http://khon2.com/2014/09/15/major-japanese-pop-group-to-hold-special-shows-at-ko-olina/ 

Don’t buy-in, you will be sabotaged as we were. 

The island of oahu is not nearly as pretty as Kauai. The traffic is bad, the beaches are not nearly as nice as Kauai, there is a lot of homelessness, and zombie drug addicts lurking in all the more urban areas (Honolulu, Waikiki.) We were told by everyone not to leave anything in your cars here. Ever. Even the docent at the Pearl Harbor Monument told us the parking lot isn't safe. 

If you don't want to waste thousands of your hard earned dollars you saved for years, like we did, take your business to Kauai. The responsible parties and “knowing parties” to this catastrophic failure put the interests of the rich and powerful over the most basic consideration of THOUSANDS of their customers. We felt especially bad for the retired elderly people that just needed some rest and rejuvenation. Many with health concerns spent hours being tortured, in disbelief and utter frustration making it impossible to relax. 

The management as well as Marriott Resorts has demonstrated an outrageous and unacceptable lack of judgement and incompetence that should never be patronized by guests who will spend many thousands of dollars here. John and Therese Cloughen


----------



## larryallen (Oct 1, 2014)

That review reminds me to be less bitter.  Life is way too short.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 1, 2014)

Not sure why/how the blame for this is being placed on the Ko 'Olina GM's shoulders, other than the guests scheduled to be there that week should have been given advance notice of the disruption.  But like others in the thread have already asked, how feasible would it have been for guests to change their plans when the concert was moved to that venue only 45 days in advance?

Very poor advance planning by Hawaiian officials for this event.  Hopefully if there's more to come at that site they'll have learned what to do better next time.


----------



## chalucky (Oct 1, 2014)

You're kidding right? Airline change fees start at 150...for a family that's 600 to 750 to begin with...and moving timeshare reservations to Hawaii is so f easy with mvci or interval? I have had different experiences...who is being accommodated here...owners or Marriott?

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 1, 2014)

chalucky said:


> You're kidding right? Airline change fees start at 150...for a family that's 600 to 750 to begin with...and moving timeshare reservations to Hawaii is so f easy with mvci or interval? I have had different experiences...who is being accommodated here...owners or Marriott?
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk



I think you misread SueDonJ's post.  This quote....


> But like others in the thread have already asked, how feasible would it have been for guests to change their plans when the concert was moved to that venue only 45 days in advance?


....was a rhetorical question.

I believe she was only truly questioning how all of this got laid at the doorstep of the Ko'Olina GM.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 1, 2014)

chalucky said:


> You're kidding right? Airline change fees start at 150...for a family that's 600 to 750 to begin with...and moving timeshare reservations to Hawaii is so f easy with mvci or interval? I have had different experiences...who is being accommodated here...owners or Marriott?
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk



I think we're saying the same thing, if you're also saying that changing travel plans and Marriott reservations would be very difficult with only 45 days notice??

I just don't get why the Ko 'Olina GM or Marriott should be blamed when it appears from all reports that it was Hawaiian state officials and the concert promoters who were responsible for the event.


----------



## dualrated2 (Oct 1, 2014)

"Anyone else think the GM should be asked to explain his decisions here?"

No, it wasn't his decision to allow this. I don't believe Marriott controls the property where the concert was held. If they did there would probably be a Hale built there. Disney probably didn't have any input on it either and I'm sure they were affected as well by the traffic if nothing else, not to mention the JW and the many residents who live in Ko Olina in the condos. 

Did it ruffle some feathers? Yes, but you can't blame BQ.


----------



## frank808 (Oct 1, 2014)

The property that the concert was on and the property used for parking do not belong to marriott.   How did that poster in redweek think it was the fault of marriott koolina.  Seems like they are very bitter and complaining about anything.  For one I was there and there where quiet a few guests that enjoyed the concert.  I was at the grills cooking and there where quuet a few quests listening and watching the concert.  I don't know where the redweek poster said everyone at marriott did not like the concert.  I can say definitely there were at least 24 people at the grills that enjoyed the concert. 
To the redweek poster please get your "facts" straight before making all these assumptions. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## davemy (Oct 1, 2014)

We were at KO Olina Marriott From Sat. to Sat.  We had a great time! This was our first time there.  We found the Concert to be exciting and amusing.
Marriott had nothing to do with this Concert and they did the best they could.
It was a way better vacation than I thought it was going to be. Each part of the Island is so different!  The only thing we didn't like was the cost of food and traffic. We put over 400 miles on are rental Car!


----------

